# networkmanager-1.2.2 and plasma5-nm-5.7.2 wifi EAP no worky

## rburcham

There has been a year long on again off again weirdness between plasma5-nm and networkmanager revisions in which credentials passed from the plasma5 nm widget to networkmanager "don't quit get there," with the net effect of repeated nm popups for credentials and no connection.

Currently it looks like networkmanager-1.2.2 re-introduces this regression.  Rolling back networkmanager and its plugins to 1.0.8 seems to resolve the issue for me.  I masked the offending versions and re-emerged networkmanager and its plugins.

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

=net-misc/networkmanager-1.2.2

=net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn-1.2.2

=net-misc/networkmanager-openconnect-1.2.2

=net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc-1.2.2
```

Anyone else see this?

----------

## philip

On my installation it seems like version 1.0.12-r1 of networkmanager is the latest stable version in the portage tree (after emerge --sync)

```
*  net-misc/networkmanager

      Latest version available: 1.0.12-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.12-r1
```

I am contemplating an upgrade to KDE Plasma 5. But I hesitate since I see quite many posts with problems after the upgrade. What is your experience in general of KDE Plasma 5?

----------

## patter

 *rburcham wrote:*   

> There has been a year long on again off again weirdness between plasma5-nm and networkmanager revisions in which credentials passed from the plasma5 nm widget to networkmanager "don't quit get there," with the net effect of repeated nm popups for credentials and no connection.
> 
> Currently it looks like networkmanager-1.2.2 re-introduces this regression.  Rolling back networkmanager and its plugins to 1.0.8 seems to resolve the issue for me.  I masked the offending versions and re-emerged networkmanager and its plugins.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I've seen it as well. Fortunately using wpa_supplicant & dhcpcd directly works. Good thing I just use the gentoo laptop at home or editing wpa_supplicant.conf would get irritating.

Could be worth trying wicd & one of its X11 interfaces instead of network manager?

----------

## UberLord

Or, dare I say, dhcpcd-gtk or dhcpcd-qt  :Smile: 

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I am using kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.7.2 with net-misc/networkmanager-1.2.2. Every time I logged in to Plasma 5 I had to click on the plasma-nm applet's icon on the System Tray and manually connect to the Wi-Fi network, even though I had used the applet's Connection Editor and ticked 'Automatically connect to this network when its available'. That used to work fine with kde-misc/plasma-nm:4. Anyway, I manually edited /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/FitzWiFi and added 'autoconnect=true' in the '[connection]' section, and now NetworkManager does connect automatically. So something is not right with either plasma-nm-5.7.2 or networkmanager-1.2.2. Probably the former.

----------

## rburcham

Yes, you are describing an inability to commit changes to a given config via plasma-nm ui.  I have seen this too - in my case the OK button often is grayed out.

----------

## patter

I've tried several things with nmcli directly & this seems to be an issue with network manager not receiving/applying password options, rather than solely plasma's nm-applet

```

nmcli --ask -p c up EE-BrightBox-djmhb2      

Passwords or encryption keys are required to access the wireless network 'EE-BrightBox-djmhb2'.
```

Repeatadly prompts for the password

```
added to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/EE-BrightBox-djmhb2

[802-11-wireless-security]

psk=password-removed

```

fails with 

```
nmcli c up EE-BrightBox-djmhb2 

Passwords or encryption keys are required to access the wireless network 'EE-BrightBox-djmhb2'.

Warning: password for '802-11-wireless-security.psk' not given in 'passwd-file' and nmcli cannot ask without '--ask' option.

Error: Connection activation failed.
```

& using nmcli to edit the connection

```

nmcli edit connections

nmcli connection edit EE-BrightBox-djmhb2

set 802-11-wireless-security.psk

[type key]

save

```

gives the same password error.

I've disabled network manager & switched back to purely using wpa_supplicant

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

I have the same issue. What is more, after every suspend / sleep, I have to restart NetworkManager via 

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
```

. Afterwards, connecting via the plasma-nm applet is not possible anymore. I can, however, open the connection editor via the wrench symbol in the applet and choose and connect to the desired access point from there.

Automatic connection does not work, as well as any tethering via my phone (it connects via wifi or usb, but I can't use the internet, which seems to be a dns issue).

I guess we are forced to use alpha software or stone age terminal-based connections for now.

----------

## proxy

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

> I am using kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.7.2 with net-misc/networkmanager-1.2.2. Every time I logged in to Plasma 5 I had to click on the plasma-nm applet's icon on the System Tray and manually connect to the Wi-Fi network, even though I had used the applet's Connection Editor and ticked 'Automatically connect to this network when its available'. That used to work fine with kde-misc/plasma-nm:4. Anyway, I manually edited /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/FitzWiFi and added 'autoconnect=true' in the '[connection]' section, and now NetworkManager does connect automatically. So something is not right with either plasma-nm-5.7.2 or networkmanager-1.2.2. Probably the former.

 

I've experienced the same thing. It seems that the new version of kde-plasma/plasma-nm simply removes the autoconnect line if the box is checked. But does include an "autoconnect=false" if the box is unchecked.

So either the app is assuming that no autoconnect entry is effectively "on", but the service disagrees, or the app has a bug where it is forgetting to include that line.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

 *proxy wrote:*   

>  *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   I am using kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.7.2 with net-misc/networkmanager-1.2.2. Every time I logged in to Plasma 5 I had to click on the plasma-nm applet's icon on the System Tray and manually connect to the Wi-Fi network, even though I had used the applet's Connection Editor and ticked 'Automatically connect to this network when its available'. That used to work fine with kde-misc/plasma-nm:4. Anyway, I manually edited /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/FitzWiFi and added 'autoconnect=true' in the '[connection]' section, and now NetworkManager does connect automatically. So something is not right with either plasma-nm-5.7.2 or networkmanager-1.2.2. Probably the former. 
> 
> I've experienced the same thing. It seems that the new version of kde-plasma/plasma-nm simply removes the autoconnect line if the box is checked. But does include an "autoconnect=false" if the box is unchecked.
> 
> So either the app is assuming that no autoconnect entry is effectively "on", but the service disagrees, or the app has a bug where it is forgetting to include that line.

 

Looking at 'man nm-settings', the default for autoconnect is TRUE. As you say, plasma-nm-5.7.5 inserts 'autoconnect=false' in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/eth0 if I untick the box, and removes the autoconnect line entirely if I tick the box. So it appears that plasma-nm-5.7.5 is not at fault; it looks like the problem lies with NetworkManager (I'm now using 1.4.0-r1). See Gentoo Bug Report No. 595806 (net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1: doesn't automatically activate connections marked with "Automatically connect to this network when it's available"). The work-around, which is not ideal, is to also tick 'All users may connect to this network' in plasma-nm, which modifies the contents of the file /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/eth0 accordingly. At least that connects automatically.

----------

